# A query on Intex BLACK ARMOUR 725 UPS



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2012)

I have recently bought an INTEX UPS BLACK ARMOUR 725.

Everything is functioning well and O.K.

On the top of the UPS,at the rear position is an orange colored paper tag with the following information:-->



> For best performance & long life of battery:
> 1. Before using for the first time connect UPS to power supply & let it remain    in     StandBy mode for 12 hrs.
> 
> 2.Never *Switch OFF* power to UPS *let it remain on StandBy Mode*
> even if not in use.



No 1. instruction is  followed by mostly all users,without any confusion.

*Regarding No.2 ,it's a bit confusing at least to me*.
 Supposedly,I keep the UPS in On/Stand By position(even when my PC is shut off),in our *LOADSHEDDING/POWERCUT* zone.Then there will be total discharge of Battery when a powercut will occur,and to recharge to its maximum capacity,I have to keep charging for 12 hrs. or more.
Leaving aside the current consumed by the UPS for charging and the meter reading,won't the battery longevity be reduced,for *multiple cycles* of Charging/Discharging?

Please,clarify the No. 2 instruction my Friends.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dont worry. There is no problem even if you switch off the UPS after use. 
Even my brother has the same UPS and has not faced any problem till now. He switches it off after he is done with his PC.

BTW how much did it cost?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Saswat.
It cost me Rs.1798/-(Including Shipping charges + VAT).
I purchased the UPS through eBay.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Supposedly,I keep the UPS in On/Stand By position(even when my PC is shut off),in our *LOADSHEDDING/POWERCUT* zone.Then there will be total discharge of Battery when a powercut will occur,and to recharge to its maximum capacity,I have to keep charging for 12 hrs. or more.
> Leaving aside the current consumed by the UPS for charging and the meter reading,won't the battery longevity be reduced,for *multiple cycles* of Charging/Discharging?
> 
> Please,clarify the No. 2 instruction my Friends.



Here standby means to switch on power source to ups not ups itself.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks Saswat.
> It cost me Rs.1798/-(Including Shipping charges + VAT).
> I purchased the UPS through eBay.



Buddy, that's too much. Its available for 1.2k only (My bro had bought).
Also check this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1606884-post14053.html 

For ~1.8k you could have easily got APC 600VA UPS.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

i guess he must have paid more for the shipment as ups are bit heavier.btw guys any one know the price of any intex 800VA or 1Kva UPS.sorry kg11sgbg for hijacking your thread.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 7, 2012)

^No regretting sukesh(I mean don't say sorry),you are correct to the point.
The UPS costs Rs.1,449/- as according to ebay website.
@ saswat,I had already mentioned,the *TOTAL COST* of the UPS including *Shipment & VAT*.


----------

